# Any Washington, DC-based members interested in joining a Met Opera community?



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Are there any Washington, DC-based members out there who are interested in joining a Met Opera community?

I am one of two Met HD Ambassadors for the DC Metro area and we are starting up a community for DC. We are currently having a restaurant reception for the Met Opera community the afternoon of March 16th and will be setting up future Met Opera events including bus trips from the DC area to the Met (because HD is not enough  ).

Send me a PM if you a would be interested in joining this community and are based in the DC metro area.

_(BTW, in case this matters to anyone, this endeavor is officially blessed by the Met.)_


----------

